# My new 220 Gallon cichlid Tank



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thought id create a new video of my 220. Still not done and need a bit more holey rock and fish. Next I will create a review of the Marineland tank, sump, stand, lighting and pumps. Best viewed in HD


----------



## Koi1955 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice


----------

